

Steve Wozniak comments on a Techcrunch article with an amusing anecdote - shalmanese
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/25/tinder-hack-matches-unaware-straight-men-odd-conversations-ensue/?fb_comment_id=fbc_661603003945916_661635677275982_661635677275982#f2b592cdd4

======
jsprogrammer
Used to do similar with land-line threeway calling. Friend and I each dial a
third number, reconnect them to our call, and wait for them both to pick up.

